# If I could pimp my ride



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

If I could I would change the looks of my mower by removing the plain cream colored wheels and replace them with these bad boys!

Then I would hire a body man and radically alter the body to this. Now, that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Cute..be interesting your ideas for snow blower.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Then only bad thing about the Cobra mower is the marks in the grass when you hit the gas!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

If you're wanting a Cobra for the grass, you need this one.

Yep, the smaller one is real & alive.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I set my wife up. I had introdused the idea of buying a Corbra kit car about a year before I sprung the trap. I would bring up the subject of buying a Harley, how pretty they were and all kinds of stuff. And finally she said, I thought you wanted a Corbra and that's all right with me and I would rather you have a Corbra (her) Now all I need is the econmey to straightin out. Just my luck!


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rick,

Check this out. London Cobra Show - The Ohio Cobra Club

I have been driving on I-70 in the past and have seen a steady line of Cobras driving west to London, Ohio. London is a little town west of Columbus, Ohio.

I have an acquaintance who has a really neat kit Cobra. That would be the way to go. Not only are they easier on the pocket book, but the originals are basically undriveable because the of the intense heat that comes through the firewall and the floor. The 427'scan also be rather unruly on the road. The foot area on the originals is really minimal. I have seen several at car shows, and I don't think my size 13's would even fit in there together.

Some of the kits come with state of the art chasis with the best disc brakes and shocks. You supply your own engine, so you get to choose your own poison, not like the one of the hood of the car above.

Once at a gas station in my town, I saw a really neat red 427 AC, and made the mistake of asking the guy where he bought the kit. He was *very* quick to tell me it was not a kit! =-Q. I'll look carefully the next time before making that faux pas.

Hope you get the chance to build one. It is my all time favorite ride in looks and in performance.

Daniel


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have one? I want the spin off hubs and the race trim and the acerory wig so I can let the wind blow my through my hair.:lmao:


----------

